# The iPad killer



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

http://gizmodo.com/5471559/notion-ink-adam-tablet-caught-on-video-specs-finalized

Couple of videos:






This thing looks pretty sweet, really interesting idea on the back of it to control the pointer. The screen almost looks like a dual color backlit/black and white e-ink type of thing.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Oooohhh - I'll definitely keep my eye on this.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Been waiting on an Android based tablet, but I'll believe the flash support when I see it.  They said my Droid would have Flash support too, but just "sometime this year" and unless I missed something, it hasn't happened yet.  That's at least better than the "no plans at this time" they have for Apple products, but I'd still like a more concrete date on it.


----------



## cybergeezer (Jun 29, 2009)

iPad killer:


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Cute cartoon!  Love it!

Betsy


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Gee, first we have the iPad, which is suppose to be the Kindle Killer, and now the Notion Ink Adam, which is suppose to be the iPad Killer.  

Sure hope this one works better than the buggy JooJoo that was released. (All 75 of them, LOL.)

Best Wishes!


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

I have been hoping that they would announce a release date soon for the Notion Ink Adam, because I think it is very appealing.  I thought there was supposed to be an announcement this month, with a potential availability date of June.  But one of the tech sites posted 'insider info' last week that said there are problems with the chip manufacturer & it might be delayed until September, but that the chip maker denys there are any problems.

But the iPad looks like so much fun, I don't think I want to wait until the fall to play with a similar device. The no contract 3G service makes it even more enticing.  I also wonder if the same type of apps would be available for a different platform.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

roflmbo @ " The iPad Killer"


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Sugar said:


> roflmbo @ " The iPad Killer"


Yea! Someone got my tongue-in-cheek joke, lol. I do admit the Adam does look promising though.


----------

